

New Amazon Authentication Method - Christopher's Gentle Fist - ed
http://cdixon.tumblr.com/post/246467067/christophers-gentle-fist

======
mattmaroon
I really don't know what Amazon was thinking on this one. How is remembering
some goofy passphrase and a pin, in addition to your Amazon password, any
easier than just your Amazon password. This seems like a solution in need of a
problem.

~~~
DannoHung
You wanna enter your Amazon account information on a third party website?

~~~
wmf
No, I would want the third-party site to redirect me to Amazon where I would
enter my account information. Besides, if this silly phrase is equivalent then
I wouldn't want to enter it into a third-party site either.

~~~
mattmaroon
Exactly. I see no difference between one set of creds that can purchase stuff
with my Amazon info and another. I'd prefer something Paypal-ish.

------
mcav
Amazon Payphrase is thoroughly confusing. I still don't understand how it's
supposed to make life easier; several of the comments here indicate that I'm
not alone. It isn't explained very clearly.

------
javery
You notice it says that it is still available? So if it says it's taken
couldn't you now go use their pass phrase? I take it it only ships it to their
address, but still seems like it would be a hassle to fix.

~~~
brandon
If you look closely, it does appear that you need a PIN in addition to the
passphrase. (not to say that a PIN is foolproof)

